# A good place to order emergency medical gear



## lampern (Apr 4, 2022)

https://medicalgearoutfitters.com/

Not sure if allowed to recommend but I'd add more than just bandaids anymore to a first aid kit


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks for sharing that. Looks like they have some really good articles and information on what to use and some in-depth tips along with the stuff for sale. Gotta bookmark that one. thanks


----------



## bullgator (May 3, 2022)

North American Rescue


----------



## fireman32 (May 8, 2022)

Wouldn’t hurt to take a basic first aid class either.  A lot of people panic when bad stuff happens, helps to have an idea of what to do.


----------



## lampern (May 19, 2022)

bullgator said:


> North American Rescue



Their products are sold at the link


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Wouldn’t hurt to take a basic first aid class either.  A lot of people panic when bad stuff happens, helps to have an idea of what to do.


I took a gunshot wound/trauma bleeding class last fall. It was put on by U.S. Lawshield at a local gun shop. It lasted about 2-3 hours and was very informative.


----------



## lampern (May 19, 2022)

Did they recommend the CAT tourniquet at the class you took or another?

Thanks


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2022)

The CAT. We practiced with them. Funny thing, I just put together a kit to stay in my truck and the two CAT 7s just got here yesterday. I also picked up a couple Israeli bandages as part of the kit.


----------



## lampern (May 27, 2022)

https://www.primaryarms.com/north-american-rescue-individual-patrol-officer-kit-nar80-0167


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 1, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Wouldn’t hurt to take a basic first aid class either.  A lot of people panic when bad stuff happens, helps to have an idea of what to do.


I've seen new emt's and paramedics lose their entire mind when somebody has a few holes in their chest. I can't imagine someone with zero training trying to handle a really bad situation but I'm glad there are people that are willing to do whatever they can.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 1, 2022)

SC Hunter said:


> I've seen new emt's and paramedics lose their entire mind when somebody has a few holes in their chest. I can't imagine someone with zero training trying to handle a really bad situation but I'm glad there are people that are willing to do whatever they can.


Yep, training helps but it can’t 100% prepare you for real life emergencies.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Yep, training helps but it can’t 100% prepare you for real life emergencies.


Yep, mindset varies by individuals whether they’re trained or not.


----------

